# TERRIBLE Gas problem



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose has had the farts for about 3 or so weeks now... really really bad. You can here him fart now. And it's about 1 every 10 minutes it seems when he is around you. It is eye watering bad make you want to vomit bad.

We have not changed his diet at all.

Could he have a stomach problem?

His poops are 100% normal again and like that way for at least a week.

What else could be causing this??


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww man, I have no advice but I feel for you. I really do.:tongue:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

We had that problem with one poodle for awhile, turned out that my son was feeding her table scraps I didn't know about. Might want to make sure he hasn't gotten into something he shouldn't have, maybe even outside?

The only other thing I can think of is a food allergy that is just now coming up...sometimes they develop over time. If his poo seems normal then that pretty much shoots that down as well. Worms and worming treatment may cause stomach upset (pain, bloating, cramping) and in turn they get gas, but again if the stools seem normal then I am not sure that is even a concern either!

I would say just try giving your vet a call and ask, they might just have you run in a stool sample and they can figure it out from there without having to do to much to Moose. 

Worth a shot to call and ask anyway!

I am sure someone else might think of something...but other than maybe a food like new treats or something like that I am not sure.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Sam used to be really bad we assumed it was his food and the fact that we were changing it alot, due to constant ear infections when he was younger. Then more recently because we have very few good feed stores around us and we were having a hard time keeping him on one quality food, but for the last 6-8 months he has had no problems at all, we were just talking about this the other night when Jenny ran us out of the room, LOL! The only thing we have done differently that we can think of, is we stopped leaving his food out all the time. He used to nibble through the day and now he has 2 meal times which he eats immediately. He also eats quite a bit less, since we are trying to get his weight down. Don't know if that really has anything to do with it, but its the only thing we could narrow it down to.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

You can add some digestive enzymes to his food.
Or give him some charcoal cookies...they sell them at pet stores as treats.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I`ll have to talk to them tomorrow at the store it's gotten bad.

He eats 2x a day if we left food out all the time we'd be filling it every 5 minutes and he'd weigh 500lbs I bet hahaha :banghead:

Could it be that his food is not kept in air tight container ?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well my dogs have horrible gas for atleast a month when ever I have switched there food over. Even when I only did the Cal Natural to the Health Wise. I really mean horrible when I say horrible. Like they clear a room and pass gas very often. 

I just get the charcoal treats at the pet store and bare it out. As long as they are acting fine and the stool is normal I just wait. It really will improve but it can take time. My dogs did the same thing but now they are back to normal. I personally have found that the better quality foods tend to have that effect on dogs. Which is Moose eating now?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

He's on the same stuff. Blue Buffalo Puppy. When we started switching to the adult he had diarrhea very bad multiple times per-day (couple weeks ago).


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I heard from other people,that Blue Buffalo causes their dogs to get gas.
Gluten sometimes causes that,as it is harder to digest for some dogs.
Barley and rye have gluten,for instance...so you should check the ingredients and maybe switch to something with rice instead.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I heard from other people,that Blue Buffalo causes their dogs to get gas.
> Gluten sometimes causes that,as it is harder to digest for some dogs.
> Barley and rye have gluten,for instance...so you should check the ingredients and maybe switch to something with rice instead.


Hmm...I did notice when we used the beef and barley formula instead of the lamb and rice that some of my dogs had bad gas. I guess that explains that then...our store ran out of the lamb and rice and the beef and barley was the only other choice. My dogs didn't seem to even like it as much either, so we have been careful to not run out since then! 
Our local police use the same brand/formula/bag size that we use so sometimes when we go up there to get it she is out until the next shipment. The last time that happened she just sold us two 20 lb bags for the same price as a 40 lb bag...which was nice of her.


----------

